# Panhandle Fishing in March



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

My three brothers and I are scheduled to descend upon the eldest brothers place for a weekend of fishing St Patrick's Day. What kind of bite can we expect in mid-March? We should have access to a nice-sized bay boat for in-shore and near-shore fishing grounds. Will Reds be hitting there yet? How about trout? After this long winter up North, I'm sure we'll be happy with any kind of pullage, but it would be nice to put some good food on the table too. 

Any advice would be appreciated. I'd be happy to return the favor if any FL fishermen are looking to check out the Chesapeake Bay and/or Eastern Shore waters. Thanks.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

If you don't get any hits here try this site. Most of the folks here fish the East Coast.

http://floridasurffishing.com/


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Didnt say where in panhandle, how ever just spoke with fishing friends in Panama city, over St Pats weekend the off shore (9) mile grouper restrictions lifted and trout/redfish will be open.Red snapper closed to 4/15, might be little early for Pompano, and Cobia, Sheepshead should be biting then,i was in Pensacola in March last year and sheepshead was running big time, lot of traffic in/around Destin/FT Walton so may be crowded . Good luck


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*Thank you both*

We're going to be at Panama City Beach. I've never been to PCB, but my oldest brother has a fishing boat there. I think we are going to hit the bays for Reds and trout. 
It's been cold and snowy and icy here for a long time, so I can't wait. 
Thanks again!


----------



## circlek (Feb 26, 2007)

I fish that general area every March and it can be a little hit or miss. Water temp is key, if it is upper 60's and rising then the flats should have some action and there may be some Pompano near the beaches and maybe even some Spanish starting to show but you are probably a couple of weeks early for them. Your best bet may be to look for trout on the edges of holes or head into the creeks and ICW to find a variety of edibles including sheepies, black drum, white trout and some reds. You should be able to catch buckets of whiting on the beach. Hope for some warm days and some foggy mornings to get the spring fishing going. I'll be in those waters the next week. Fresh or live shrimp and baitfish are probably your first choice and try a cajun thunder rattle float to see if that gets their attention.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

Panama City is in the middle of a huge bay system. By mid March, there will be lots of fishing going on. Half Hitch Tackle on Thomas Drive is a good place to get local info and they have a website, so you can have a handle on whats going on by the time you get here.


----------

